# Opening a Bank Account



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

As I have just done this this morning I thought Id update any new people ...


I am married, sponsored by my husband, in full time employment, visa from Shahjah, Villa in Dubai and employed by large company in Dubai. 

I opened a standard current account which entails not having to keep a balance in the account and no fees.
I chose Emirates NBD.

I walked in, filled out two forms, provided my ID, employment contract and Passport.

They did not want NOC from husband or his passport or ID.

I was offered a cheque book.

I was in and out on 15 minutes, a very pleasant experience and I should have details of the account in 3 days and card in 8 days - inshallah.

Hope this helps someone!

Tomorrow I'm doing the transfer of driving license...I'll let you know how that goes!

x


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello lxinuk,

I also bank with ENBD and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

lxinuk said:


> As I have just done this this morning I thought Id update any new people ...
> 
> 
> I am married, sponsored by my husband, in full time employment, visa from Shahjah, Villa in Dubai and employed by large company in Dubai.
> ...


Thanks for the post, I'm sure it will help a few newbies


----------



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> As I have just done this this morning I thought Id update any new people ...
> 
> 
> I am married, sponsored by my husband, in full time employment, visa from Shahjah, Villa in Dubai and employed by large company in Dubai.
> ...


Good Luck sister. Inshaa Allah


----------



## jozefk (Apr 11, 2013)

I did the same think a month or so ago. ENBD is one of the best banks here it seems


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> As I have just done this this morning I thought Id update any new people ...
> 
> 
> I am married, sponsored by my husband, in full time employment, visa from Shahjah, Villa in Dubai and employed by large company in Dubai.
> ...



Thanks for the info, how did the license go?
And where do u got?


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

a salary account at Emirates NBD: (prefer not the saving account).

- for the non-sponsored employees, you only need to take your original passport + Emirates ID (just in case) and salary certificate or employment contract. 

- for sponsored employees (sponsored by current employer). same as above. but they might ask for an addition letter such as NOC or a request for opening a bank account from your employer. 

after receiving your debit card and account information, you have to provide your IBAN number to your HR/Finance department, whoever is processing the payroll. 

I personally prefer this bank only for their good communication and flexibility...


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Update


Went and gave all my documents in and so that was the 9th
On 12th I recd all the information via text and email to set up my online account..I can clear see my account etc.
On 13th I recd a text today debit card and cheque book is ready for delivery.....I now need to call them for delivery...this is very fast!

L


----------

